# Looking for a Aux option and not intergration



## anthem85 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey all. Im seeing all these intergration kits and they look great but I just have a problem paying the 150.I was wondering if there is a option to hook up just a aux cable running from the back of the oem 2007 A4. I dont mind using the iphone to navigate my stuff. Im willing to spend around 50ish to get it done. If anyone knows then Id love to know. thanks.


----------



## anthem85 (Mar 10, 2009)

nm I just stopped being cheap and purchased the intergration kit


----------

